# Is it true that



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

That BP refines Castrols oil.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4925698-The-Gulf&highlight=gulf
I have used Castrol since I was 20.
I looked at Mobil 1 it is 7.50 a quart.
I am ok with banning BP,think about it is it going to make a difference.
My opinion is like a drop in the bucket.
Even of who ever reads this bans them they still wont fell the difference.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

So what is a good sugestion.
Penziol no way in HELL.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

They're all douch bags, BP is just the biggest DB. 

I've been using Mobil 1 0W40 because I like my engine not because I like big oil companies! 

And saying everyone reading this wont make a difference banning them isn't a reason to not bother! I absolutely HATE Wal-Mart and tell everyone, everytime I can to not go there, does it hurt them? Maybe not now but eventually maybe everyone will get sick of their sh!t or at the least I didn't contribute to it.


----------



## eliberto87 (Jun 9, 2009)

*pennzoil no way yyy*

yo the best oil is pennzoil check this out 
http://www.pennzoil.com/#/motor-oil/pennzoil-ultra
it gently cleans up to 40% of sludge but the ultra synthetic is best of all oils really 2nd or maybe really close second mobil 1 i used it in my mk3 jetta never had engine problems 141000 miles now i bought a 01 audi a4 201,000 miles yeah i know but in good shape minor details but for this one ill only use pennzoil ultra synthetic will protect, clean sludge up to 40%, rejuvinate seals, only over the counter the only yes the only approved by ferrari that has to mean something so yeah audi=ultra mk3=mobil 1


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

eliberto87 said:


> yo the best oil is pennzoil check this out
> http://www.pennzoil.com/#/motor-oil/pennzoil-ultra
> it gently cleans up to 40% of sludge but the ultra synthetic is best of all oils really 2nd or maybe really close second mobil 1 i used it in my mk3 jetta never had engine problems 141000 miles now i bought a 01 audi a4 201,000 miles yeah i know but in good shape minor details but for this one ill only use pennzoil ultra synthetic will protect, clean sludge up to 40%, rejuvinate seals, only over the counter the only yes the only approved by ferrari that has to mean something so yeah audi=ultra mk3=mobil 1



If it says so on their website it must be true.


----------



## piston (Oct 17, 2008)

I switched to Castrol European 0w30 from Mobil 0w40 and my Cam Follower wear on my MK5 GTI is a lot less.


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

eliberto87 said:


> yo the best oil is pennzoil check this out
> http://www.pennzoil.com/#/motor-oil/pennzoil-ultra
> it gently cleans up to 40% of sludge but the ultra synthetic is best of all oils really 2nd or maybe really close second mobil 1 i used it in my mk3 jetta never had engine problems 141000 miles now i bought a 01 audi a4 201,000 miles yeah i know but in good shape minor details but for this one ill only use pennzoil ultra synthetic will protect, clean sludge up to 40%, rejuvinate seals, only over the counter the only yes the only approved by ferrari that has to mean something so yeah audi=ultra mk3=mobil 1


Clinton also smoked weed,Oh wait he did not in hail.


----------



## marcohh8 (Jul 12, 2010)

im pretty confident that any oil company would have behaved similarly. it sucks but its true. i hate wallmart, big oil, i think it sucks but thats the way it is. i like royal purple i urge everyone to try it because i really believe that it helps


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

A new soda drink I might try on suggestion..........but oil in my car is like my blood and I'm not going to try it just on a whim!


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

gehr said:


> A new soda drink I might try on suggestion..........but oil in my car is like my blood and I'm not going to try it just on a whim!


I agree....


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

gehr said:


> They're all douch bags, BP is just the biggest DB.
> 
> I've been using Mobil 1 0W40 because I like my engine not because I like big oil companies!
> 
> And saying everyone reading this wont make a difference banning them isn't a reason to not bother! I absolutely HATE Wal-Mart and tell everyone, everytime I can to not go there, does it hurt them? Maybe not now but eventually maybe everyone will get sick of their sh!t or at the least I didn't contribute to it.


Agreed.


----------

